# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Relocating thermostat above light switch

## basKTcase

Hi guys, 
I'm wanting to install a smart thermostat in place of two old existing controllers. To also open up the available wall space, I want to relocate the controller to an area above the light switch. Please see below image. 
Is it safe to move the wiring of the thermostat to be inline and above the switch?

----------

